# Phrag. besseae 'Pook'



## John M (Oct 10, 2014)

The last time I posted this one (June 2009), the plant was small and weak; but, the flower was spectacular! I cut the stem to save the plant's strength and it was a very good thing too! The plant struggled for a long time. It would put up a growth while the old one would die. The flower spikes were weak and the buds aborted. I finally got this clone to "catch" and begin growing well. It's got one old growth and one new one in bloom. This is the third flower on the stem. It is better than the first two; but, the petals are not as wide as the blooming back in 2009. The ST link to the photo is broken; so, here's a link to the 2009 photo on the OSF. http://forum.theorchidsource.com/gallery/60/medium/6066.jpg I will cut the stem again and repot the plant into a large, shallow dish. I have found that besseae prefers to let it's roots "run" in a large shallow container, rather than in a regular pot....in this case currently, a 4 1/2" plastic pot. When grown this way, the plants produced become considerably more robust and vigorous after about just a year or so in the large, shallow container. 

It's a very choice clone and I'm very pleased that it's finally coming around and doing well.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 10, 2014)

wow that is just perfect!
David


----------



## labskaus (Oct 10, 2014)

That's what I'd call a good besseae. Superb!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know about the petals being different but this blooming, the dorsal looks wider then in 09.


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow! That's a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Oct 10, 2014)

perfection!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Justin (Oct 10, 2014)

gorgeous! what is the breeding?


----------



## eteson (Oct 10, 2014)

oh my!
It is gorgeous, the shape, the color... congrats!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 10, 2014)

Well done! It's superb!!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 10, 2014)

very nice John,that is a great one


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 10, 2014)

Beautiful Flower! Congrats John!


----------



## John M (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone. 

Rick; yes, the dorsal is much improved this time; although, it's slighly wonky to the left. Justin, it's Orchid Zone breeding; but, I have no idea about the clonal names of the parents.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, John. Do you have many of these?


----------



## rangiku (Oct 10, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm speechless!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 10, 2014)

Incredible!


----------



## John M (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks again, everyone. 

eggshells; Yes, I love besseae and I've got a lot of them. 'Can't have too many besseae!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Oct 10, 2014)

That bloom just jumps off the monitor and hits the eye with a WOW!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 11, 2014)

A Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2014)

very beautiful


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 12, 2014)

Amazing John!! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice. You say it's a wide shallow pot but it looks like the 4.5" is filled to the top. Do you have filler in the bottom of the pot?


----------



## John M (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

Charles, it is currently in a 4.5" pot. I say that when I repot it, I'm going to move it into a wide, shallow pot.


----------



## trdyl (Oct 12, 2014)

John, I am at a lose for words. :drool:


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Darn near perfect! Great photos too.


----------



## gnathaniel (Oct 13, 2014)

Incredibly beautiful, John! I particularly like how well your second photo shows off the fenestrae, one of my favorite features of this species.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 13, 2014)

Can I have seeds of selfing?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2014)

Yay besseae!


----------



## John M (Oct 14, 2014)

valenzino said:


> Can I have seeds of selfing?



I'm cutting the stem to save the plant's strength. I'd rather have a strong, healthy plant for the future, rather than a seed capsule and a weak plant.


----------



## valenzino (Oct 14, 2014)

I understand,yes,Phrags dont use much energy,not like Paphs,but still use some...maybe next time?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 18, 2014)

Gorgeous one and great photos!


----------



## troy (Oct 18, 2014)

THOSE COLORS!!! excellent!!!


----------

